# Conserver données photos iphone vers mac



## albanedu (5 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu plusieurs articles sur l'assistance d'apple, mais quelque chose m'échappe encore...
*Je souhaiterais transférer mes photos de mon iphone sur mon mac pour faire de l'espae sur mon iphone* (peu importe la manière)* tout en conservant les données de localisation et les modifications (filtres, recadrage, etc.) tout en pouvant revenir à l'original, et garder les albums que j'ai fait sur mon iphone.*
J'utilise déjà google photos, mais si j'exporte les photos cela ne convient pas pour ce que je veux faire (données, photos originales et albums).
Il y a airdrop, mais ça semble très long à faire (j'ai 3000 photos) et je ne pense pas que ça convienne non plus.
J'ai ensuite essayé d'activer le cloud (sur iphone et mac) pour ma photothèque mais rien n'apparait sur le site du cloud (seulement quelques albums vides apparaissent) et rien sur l'application photos sur mon mac. Est-ce du au manque d'espace sur mon mac ou mon iphone ?
Est-ce que anytrans peut m'être utile dans ce cas ? Itunes ?

Bref quelle est la solution pour faire de l'espace sur mon iphone tout en conservant les données de mes photos lors du transfert ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (5 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, 

L’application transfert d’images ? Disponible sur ton Mac ( peut-être dans le dossier Utilitaires du dossier Applications, sinon dans le dossier Applications)
Connecte d’abord l’iPhone au Mac. 

Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------



## albanedu (5 Octobre 2017)

Apparemment le cloud commence à marcher puisque j'ai 140 photos qui sont apparus dans photos sur mon mac et sur le cloud. Mais comment faire pour les conserver sur le mac et les supprimer sur l'iphone ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2017)

Le transfert est parfois assez long


----------



## guytoon48 (5 Octobre 2017)

albanedu a dit:


> Apparemment le cloud commence à marcher puisque j'ai 140 photos qui sont apparus dans photos sur mon mac et sur le cloud. Mais comment faire pour les conserver sur le mac et les supprimer sur l'iphone ?


Bonsoir,

Si tu actives la photothèque iCloud, tu auras une SYNCHRONISATION, donc si un élément est supprimé sur l'iPhone, il le sera sur la Mac!!!


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Si tu actives la photothèque iCloud, tu auras une SYNCHRONISATION, donc si un élément est supprimé sur l'iPhone, il le sera sur la Mac!!!



C'est vraiment très pratique


----------



## devy (6 Octobre 2017)

Salut,

Je te propose la solution suivante que j'utilise personnellement pour un (gros) album photo de suivi des travaux à la maison..

1) Activer la Photothèque sur l'iPhone et le Mac.
2) Quand toutes les photos sont arrivées sur le Mac :  par un glisser/déposé , les mettre dans un dossier provisoire sur le bureau.
3) Créer une nouvelle Photothèque ( touche ALT enfoncée + ouvrir Photo , choisir "nouvelle" )
4) Par un glissé/déposé y mettre toutes les photos du dossier provisoire
5) Supprimer le dossier provisoire
6) Supprimer de la photothèque initiale les photos

Tu as donc maintenant dans une photothèque secondaire toutes les photos désirées, et avec filtres, recadrages, localisation .. etc
Pour passer de l'une à l'autre ( démarrer photo en maintenant la touche Alt )

Je ne sais pas si cette solution réponds à tout tes critères mais elle mérite d'être étudiée.

a+


----------

